# Another Dust Collection Post...



## iBrew (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi All-

I have been a member for a while now, and I have always found what I am looking for. However, in order to actually message others you have to have posted 5 posts… So, what a great time to ask a question and kill two birds with one stone!

Actual Question:

I have a Harbor Freight DC and a Wynn filter (on order). I have one HF duct collection pipe kit that I am connecting it to each tool as needed (table saw, router table, scroll saw, and miter saw). It seems I could easily add an overhead PVC pipe and drops that would eliminate the need for the movement of the pipe to each tool. My shop is 13' wide by 29' long so all my tools are conveniently in line for DC (not so much for woodworking). I have mainly been considering PVC pipe as the medium.

My questions are:

1) Should I add an Thien baffle garbage can (30 Gal.) before the DC? Can the HF DC handle that added air void in the system?
2) Should I build a lid or buy one from Rockler for $30.00? Advantages or disadvantages? 
3) Should I use a 6" trunk with 4" drops or just 4" for the whole system?
4) Should I try to keep the lines on the ground since that is the DC point; or are vertical "drops" which are actually pickups okay? My thought is, I am adding resistance by adding vertical drops.

I'm sure I'll come up with more questions but, I know whatever I ask, this forum knows the answers!

Cheers!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

My opinions (where I have one):

1.) Yes, but wait to hear from those who have the HF blower to share their experience.
2.)Build it; cheaper and probably a better separator.
3.)I defer to those with that blower, but if you intend to choke it to 4" at the tool, might as well keep the whole thing 4".
4.)vertical drops are OK, no problem.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

The HF 2 HP DC has a 5" inlet to the fan with a wye attached that has two 4" connections.

The unit will not perform at its best with two 4" lines open at the same time.
It will work great with a 2 1/2" and a 4" both open at the same time. That's the way I have mine set up.

If you want to run vertical drops, they need to be 4" to keep the velocity up.
The horizontal run can be 6" if you wish and so can the last drop into the can. 
A better size, but harder to find would be 5".

I'd put the line coming from the dust source into the outer edge of the lid with a 90 degree elbow inside pointing tangent to the side wall of the can.
The can outlet going to the fan inlet needs to be in the center of the lid and vertical with about 6" sticking into the can.

The can will help avoid wood chunks, screws, nails and such going into the fan impeller and also is much easier to empty than the bag on the collector.

The Thein top hat baffle has an advantage of allowing the can to be filled more completely,but that is not enough advantage to be worth the hassle for me., Also, the Thein will cause more pressure drop and thus reduce the amount of air available to catch dust in a long system like yours.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I have my HF-DC +Wynn hooked up to a Thien "Lid" type 31gal can separator and it works great. I use a 10ft flex hose and move it between machines. I have not split out duties on the 5in Wye, though. I do suspect that Crank is correct regarding the use of one 2-1/2in and one 4in as a maximum. That 2-1/2in would work well with a powered mitersaw, IMO.


----------



## iBrew (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## iBrew (Mar 12, 2013)

Any truth to what I have read about Dust Collectors sucking plastic (or sometimes metal) garbage cans walls in?

I had planned on using a plastic garbage can but may have to rethink that strategy…


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I would say it depends upon the HP of the DC.
A 1.5 to 2 HP unit shouldn't, but a 3 or 5 HP unit could be another story.
I have a metal can on my 2HP HF DC and many use a "Rubbermaid Brute" with no implosion of the can.
YMMV…


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

It will certainly suck it flat if you close all your blast gates, 2hp is plenty enough suction to crush thin wall PVC or thin gauge metal…I tested so I know lol


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

Dam right …it will suck them in…LOL..done that to…


----------



## iBrew (Mar 12, 2013)

Hahah! I would be pretty cool to see, but then sad to spend $25 +/- again on a garbage can and not a tool!

Anyone have any experience with Triple Wall PVC? (white exterior with black pvc interior). I see one post on here about it. Seems rigid enough but the slight undulating wall might slow airflow. I would be great to work with because its so light.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

For your installation cheap galvanized duct from Lowes or HD is enough and it is much cheaper than PVC.
I would not recommend using long duct sections with the HF Dc as you would loose much suction but to use short length of hose , moving the DC from machine to machine.










When I had it, this is what I did with my HF dust collector, it was working really well, I had a Thien baffle in the trash can with a "cyclone" lid. 
I recommend that you do the same thing.


----------



## Charlieham42 (Aug 17, 2013)

I just started expanding my dust collection system (was using a shop vac with a small cyclone on a cart that I dragged all over) and have decided to use galvanized pipe for the runs across the ceiling. Two reasons: 1) less expensive than PVC; and 2) the most important reason for me, the 90 degree elbows can be twisted to any angle between 0 and 90.

Question: Has anyone tried dryer vent flexible vent pipe? I have some left over, but have not tried it yet.

Thanks!


----------

